# iBook G4 - Problème lors de l'installation d'une application



## Slyy (5 Août 2010)

Re-bonsoir tout le monde,

Alors je m'explique, je suis sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 et je n'arrive pas à installer de programmes. J'ai eu deux cas d' "erreurs" :

*1) Quand j'ai fini de télécharger une application* (j'ai essayé Google Chrome, Safari...) *et que j'essaye de l'ouvrir il y a une petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre :*
_
"Attention

Échec du montage des images disques suivantes_ _

Image_ _
GoogleChrome.dr
Raison
Image corrompue"_

Donc là j'ai dû cliquer sur _"OK"_ et rien ne s'est lancé.

*2) Quand je l'ai fait pour *Mozilla Firefox* et *Msn Messenger* je pense que tout s'est installé correctement mais le soucis est survenu quand j'ai essayé de les lancer, l'icône s'affichait deux secondes dans le Dock et puis disparaissait sans que je ne puisse faire quelque chose...* 

J'avoue que c'est assez embêtant, j'suis un peu bloqué avec le Mac vu qu'il y a un vieux Safari dessus avec lequel je ne sais même pas voir mes mails ni aller sur Facebook... :S

Enfin voilà, j'espère que mes explications ont étées assez claires. Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2010)

google Chrome ne fonctionne pas sue cet ordi. Intel only

Pour Firefox et Msn, il faut que tu trouve des anciennes versions. Là t'es X.3, ceci explique cela.


----------



## Slyy (6 Août 2010)

Y a pas moyen de passer à la 10.4 gratuitement ?
C'est chaud de chaque fois prendre les anciennes versions des logiciels, là j'ai pas trouvé pour Firefox...


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2010)

Slyy a dit:


> Y a pas moyen de passer à la 10.4 gratuitement ?



Niet ! 

C'est vrai que c'est chiant de trouver des anciennes versions.
On trouve facilement Camino pour X.3. Je trouve que c'est celui qui fonctionne le mieux avec ce système


----------



## Slyy (8 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Niet !
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est chiant de trouver des anciennes versions.
> On trouve facilement Camino pour X.3. Je trouve que c'est celui qui fonctionne le mieux avec ce système



Merci bien, j'ai installé Camino et ça fonctionne pas mal 

Tu n'aurais pas un tuyau pour trouver une ancienne version d'Msn ou un équivalent ?


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas très au fait de ces trucs là.
C'était pour mes gosses.
Mais il me sembe que aMsn fonctionnait plutôt pas mal avec X.3 (ou alors c'était l'époque de 9.2.2 ? )! 
Mercury aussi peut être. Mais j'avoue ne pas connaître !
Bref chuis un boulet là !


----------



## Slyy (9 Août 2010)

J'viens de mettre aMsn, le Mac rame un peu mais ça roule, thanks ! 

Au passage, tu ne connaîtrais pas un programme pour nettoyer l'ordinateur ?
_
Du genre CCleaner (PC), ou même une application interne comme le défragmenteur de disque, histoire de remettre un peu de pêche à tout ça _


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2010)

Ca c'est le boulot d'"utilitaire de disque" la réparation des autorisations et vérification du disque.
si t'as pas encore fait les autorisations, je te conseille de le faire


----------



## Slyy (9 Août 2010)

Comment on fait ça ? :rose:


----------



## Slyy (14 Août 2010)

Up ?


----------



## SadChief (14 Août 2010)

Slyy a dit:


> Up ?


Voici comment faire.
Je te conseille ce site dans son intégralité par ailleurs.


----------

